# Tail Augment...



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 6, 2019)

gizmodo.com: A Wearable Robotic Tail Turns Anyone Into a Furry With Improved Balance

Politics thread sucks, this is just pure awesome and I can only imagine the completely unreasonable suiting application that this will be used for given innovation that makes it practical.


----------



## Keefur (Aug 6, 2019)

That's pretty amazing.  Thanks for posting this.  I have kind of avoided doing the politics threads as some just want confrontation or blind compliance.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 6, 2019)

Cool. I've always wanted a tail. I recall that tiger guy (the heavily tattooed one) endeavouring to get a tail but I think he wanted a flesh and blood tail augmentation, not just a piece of machinery. Personally, I won't be happy until I have functioning wings.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 6, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> Cool. I've always wanted a tail. I recall that tiger guy (the heavily tattooed one) endeavouring to get a tail but I think he wanted a flesh and blood tail augmentation, not just a piece of machinery. Personally, I won't be happy until I have functioning wings.


The thought of flying low key terrifies me fam. But a tail for balance sounds really cool....


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 6, 2019)

Kinky.

In all seriousness though it is strange how humans have evolved pass the need of such an appendage given its practical use.


----------



## Render (Aug 6, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> In all seriousness though it is strange how humans have evolved pass the need of such an appendage given its practical use.


and even stranger that most of us want it back lol

That's an interesting contraption, looks like it'd be pretty simple to build too. Hmmmmm


----------



## Peach's (Aug 6, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Kinky.
> 
> In all seriousness though it is strange how humans have evolved pass the need of such an appendage given its practical use.


Its ape thing, ape's ancestors are pretty close to modern Gibbons, Gibbons move through the forest by swinging their arms, this type of movement is not helped at all by having a tail. Greater apes who evolved from them didn't have it, and thus humans who came from greater apes don't either.

so basically blame Gibbons







however this also allowed you 360 motion with your arms, so you can spink around your arms so fast they can get numb, that's cool right... right?


----------

